# dr. frye?



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone know how i can get in contact with him?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/drfrye.html


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks


----------

